# Chocolate Cumin Spice Rub



## cookieee (Jan 26, 2020)

I have this recipe for a rub and it sounds so good, but nothing is said what to do with it?  What do you all think it would go good on?

Chocolate Cumin Spice Rub

2 TB. unsweetened cocoa
2 TB. ground cumin
2 TB. freshly ground black pepper
1 TB. ground allspice
1 TB. sea salt.

Source: "1,001 Best Grilling Recipes" -Rick Browne


----------



## msmofet (Jan 26, 2020)

cookieee said:


> I have this recipe for a rub and it sounds so good, but nothing is said what to do with it?  What do you all think it would go good on?
> 
> Chocolate Cumin Spice Rub
> 
> ...



Dry rub for ribs and chicken or anything else you want to BBQ.

I use all those ingredients plus lots more in more dry rub.


----------



## cookieee (Jan 26, 2020)

msmofet said:


> Dry rub for ribs and chicken or anything else you want to BBQ.
> 
> I use all those ingredients plus lots more in more dry rub.


Thanks, just wasn't sure about the cocoa.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 26, 2020)

cookieee said:


> Thanks, just wasn't sure about the cocoa.



I like to add instant coffee and cocoa powder to my rub mixture.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 26, 2020)

msmofet said:


> I like to add instant coffee and cocoa powder to my rub mixture.


I made coffee extract recently. I dried the "vodka-infused" crushed coffee beans, ground those in the spice grinder and plan on using those in my next dry rub.


----------



## cookieee (Jan 26, 2020)

Sorry I posted this in the wrong thread. Didn't know there was a rub thread.


----------



## dragnlaw (Jan 27, 2020)

I don't often do rubs anymore but this sounds delightfully yummy! 

thanks cookieee!


----------



## medtran49 (Jan 27, 2020)

Craig made something like this a while back using ground up cacao nibs plus ground chiles.  I think we used it on either a pork or chicken dish.  We've also used it in Craig's favorite huevos rancheros.


----------



## msmofet (Jan 27, 2020)

*Ms. Mofet's  Dry Rub*

Here is my dry rub blend. Lots of ingredients. I've been working on this for several years. Everyone likes this blend.

*Ms. Mofet's Dry Rub*

*All ingredients can be adjusted +/- to personal preference*

2/3 cup Brown sugar and/or Turbinado sugar
2 tsp. All purpose seasoning
2 tsp. Cocoa powder
2 tsp. Powdered molasses
2 tsp. Powdered maple
2 tsp. Powdered honey
2 tsp. Smoked salt
1 tsp. Ground Pepper
2 tsp. Instant Espresso coffee powder/Instant coffee
1 tsp. Dry mustard
1 tsp. Smoked Paprika
1 tsp. Trader Joe's African Smoke grinder
1 tsp. Oregano
1/2 tsp. Tomato powder
1/2 tsp. Cumin
1/2 tsp. (Dry Hickory) Smoke Powder (or to taste)
1/2 tsp. Chili powder
1/2 tsp. chipotle chili powder
1/2 tsp. ancho chili powder
1/2 tsp. dried minced garlic
1/2 tsp. dried minced onion
1/2 tsp. Frank's hot sauce powder
Other chili powders can be added or substituted
I sometimes add Ghost Pepper Powder

Use on ribs, poultry, pork or any other food that you want to have a sweet, spicy & smoky flavor.

Rub food with mixture and place in a zip top bag, seal top and place in container in case of leaks.
Refrigerate several hours or overnight.


----------



## cookieee (Jan 27, 2020)

dragnlaw said:


> I don't often do rubs anymore but this sounds delightfully yummy!
> 
> thanks cookieee!



Your welcome dragnlaw, THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## cookieee (Jan 27, 2020)

msmofet said:


> Here is my dry rub blend. Lots of ingredients. I've been working on this for several years. Everyone likes this blend.
> 
> *Ms. Mofet's Dry Rub*
> 
> ...



That looks delicious.  I love to make my own also. Isn't it fun?  Made a copy, will have to try this.  THANKS!!!!!


----------



## cookieee (Jan 27, 2020)

medtran49 said:


> Craig made something like this a while back using ground up cacao nibs plus ground chiles.  I think we used it on either a pork or chicken dish.  We've also used it in Craig's favorite huevos rancheros.



Hi Karen, printed it out and Herb is reading it now. He loves Mexican food. 
Hooray!! He likes it. He is working out a schedule on how to make it. lol  Tell Craig he said THANKS!!!!!


----------



## medtran49 (Jan 27, 2020)

cookieee said:


> Hi Karen, printed it out and Herb is reading it now. He loves Mexican food.
> Hooray!! He likes it. He is working out a schedule on how to make it. lol  Tell Craig he said THANKS!!!!!




Hope you guys like it.  We were just talking about making it again over this past weekend as we made some fresh chorizo sausage early last week.


----------

